# The Zen Mind: A Zen Journey Across Japan



## Xue Sheng (Mar 23, 2010)

I just watched this last night and I liked it. If you have any interest in Zen Buddhism I recomend it. Sadly these are just short clips

The Zen Mind: A Zen Journey Across Japan

The Zen Mind 

The Zen Mind - An Introduction


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------

